# Good bottle magazine?



## carobran (Aug 19, 2011)

any suggestions?[8|]


----------



## carobran (Aug 19, 2011)

sorry about the double post,the first time i hit ok and a white page came up so i xed out and posted again but apparently the first one posted after all[&:]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2011)

It's OK, just don't let it happen again.. [8D]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Aug 19, 2011)

You have a choice of two.  Antique Bottle & Glass Collector/ P.O. Box 227/ New Hudson, MI 48165 Price is 32 dollars a year, 12 issues.
 Next is Bottles and Extras/c/o Alan DeMaison/1605 Clipper Cove/Painesville, OH 44077 Price is 30 dollars a year, 6 issues.
 Please note.  While you get 12 with ABGC, and 6 issues with B&E, you will in the span of a year get about the same number of pages, as B&E tends to have about double the page count of ABGC.  I get both.

 If you are interested, I have a bunch of issues lying around.  For a buck each I will sell you as many as you want/as many as I have.  I would guess about 30 or 40 in total. They are clean, not all marked or cut up.


----------



## carobran (Aug 19, 2011)

thanx,i might buy a few from you[sm=lol.gif],ill let you know


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey Mark, that's very nice of you!! If our young squire decides to pass on this, I'd like to talk to you about it..


----------



## carobran (Aug 19, 2011)

im not gonna buy them all if he has 30 or 40,probably just get 10 or 20[]


----------



## carobran (Aug 19, 2011)

could you post a coupla pictures of the magazines?[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 19, 2011)

Which magazine does John Pastor publish? I'd want a recent copy or two, as he is going to interview me in the fall about a "young collector" article he is doing... I'd like to scout up who I'm trying to outdo... [8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 19, 2011)

Antique Bottle & Glass Collector, is the name of his magazine Conner... I'll be interested to read about you in his article,...congrats.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Which magazine does John Pastor publish? I'd want a recent copy or two, as he is going to interview me in the fall about a "young collector" article he is doing... I'd like to scout up who I'm trying to outdo... [8D]


 
 I read the last article he did on a young digger,it was really good.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  NYCFlasks
> 
> You have a choice of two.  Antique Bottle & Glass Collector/ P.O. Box 227/ New Hudson, MI 48165 Price is 32 dollars a year, 12 issues.
> Next is Bottles and Extras/c/o Alan DeMaison/1605 Clipper Cove/Painesville, OH 44077 Price is 30 dollars a year, 6 issues.
> ...


 
 Jim H used to give away old issues at shows,or at least sell them real cheep,John Pastor doesn't do that i'm going to have to ask him about that.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I read the first one, about the boy scout kid... Ron Fowler scanned his copy and sent me the article... 

 Anybody who has a recent copy (past couple months) want to do something like that for me? I'll send you an internet cookie... [8D]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 20, 2011)

Yep those magazines are full of bottles you'll never find in Mississippi. Not bad read though.

 Not that you would find them in S.C. either.[]


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

yeah,i know,it seems like ive seen you say that you were from MISS.......are you?....if so where from?[8|][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Aug 20, 2011)

My thanks to all for the interest in the magazines.  I will have to get with my everlovin on the pics, she knows how all that works.
 I can tell you this, they are fairly recent, say the last 3-4 years, and there are both magazines in the group. There are also a few auction catalogs mixed in the pile, they get tossed into the box also.
 They are clean, no coffee stains, we have no pets so no fur/dander or what have you.
 I read them a few times, the next issue arrives in the post and they then tend to sit on the bottom shelf of the table, and as the chance arises, I sell them reasonable to new collectors that I meet, I can not bear to toss them to the recycle man.
 You can contact me at libottle@optonline.net


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 20, 2011)

Connor,
 The Aug 2011 ABGC has a young collector article about our own Hunter Foote.  At age 17 he is a graduate of University of Mass with a degree in business management and he plays the violin professionally.  So yes you have a lot to out do but go for it.  I don't have scanning capability right now, maybe someone else can send you a copy.
 Jay


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  jays emporium
> 
> Connor,
> The Aug 2011 ABGC has a young collector article about our own Hunter Foote.  At age 17 he is a graduate of University of Mass with a degree in business management and he plays the violin professionally.  So yes you have a lot to out do but go for it.  I don't have scanning capability right now, maybe someone else can send you a copy.
> Jay


 
 I remember that name. He was the one selling his whole collection recently, right? He had a Ransley seltzer I wanted, but he never found it, so I don't have it... []

 There's no way I can outdo that! I can only hope to not look like a chump. I figure my dead body story, at least, might make the article interesting... [8|]


----------



## carobran (Aug 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: NYCFlasks
> 
> My thanks to all for the interest in the magazines.  I will have to get with my everlovin on the pics, she knows how all that works.
> I can tell you this, they are fairly recent, say the last 3-4 years, and there are both magazines in the group. There are also a few auction catalogs mixed in the pile, they get tossed into the box also.
> ...


 do you know about what shipping wil be?[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Aug 22, 2011)

If you give an idea of how many you would want, and your zip code, I can quote shipping.  As these are printed publications, media mail rate is used, it is lower than First Class.  Take enough of them, I will help on the postage, say split it with you.
 Mark


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: NYCFlasks
> 
> If you give an idea of how many you would want, and your zip code, I can quote shipping.  As these are printed publications, media mail rate is used, it is lower than First Class.  Take enough of them, I will help on the postage, say split it with you.
> Mark


 im definitely gonna get some ,just not sure how many,ill let you know how many and the zip code tonight[sm=lol.gif],i know im asking alot of questions[&:]but do they have any digging stories etc.in them?


----------



## NYCFlasks (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, there are digging stories, classified ads, research stories, show stuff, letters to the Editor, and such.  Have a few pics to post also.


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Aug 22, 2011)

*Here is another shot of some of them.*


----------



## NYCFlasks (Aug 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> ok,post em[sm=lol.gif][]


 Posted had the wife help me out.


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

as soon as i posted that the pics came up,oops,i idnt know how to post pics  till a couple of weeks ago,now all i do is post pics[&:][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, your doing better than me, I have problems with the darn camera, and well, just forget about the pic posting.....thank goodness for the everlovin!


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

i cant post pics off my camera,have to use my moms,the dadgum card in mine wont fit[][8|]


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

my zipcode is 39090,tell me what shipping will be on 10 magazines[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2011)

Listen to me, son.. I've been holding back from saying something about this because I really don't get bothered by stuff like this, but this is really beginning to bother me, so here goes...

 [] is for laughing, not for showing appreciation.. do you understand??


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

[8|][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

[sm=lol.gif] does = yes.....................right???[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2011)

Wrong. [] = Hahahahaaahaaaaa!!!


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

who knew smiley faces were so complicated????????[8|][8|][8|]and..........[:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 23, 2011)

I know it's [:'(] but [&o] ..[] that [8|] are [], though..[8D]


----------



## carobran (Aug 23, 2011)

ok,i know you cant see me,but im sitting here with a bewildered look on my face saying ..............._HUH????[8|][8|][8|],.................and while were on the subject,how do i put thumbs ups in my posts???_


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 23, 2011)

John Pastor is a nice guy.  I know he's busy.  Good luck on your interview, Conner.  That's exciting.  I really need to catch up on that magazine.  We can usually borrow a copy from a friend.  One of these days, I'm hoping to win a subscription[]  I wish they had an online copy you could read.  ABG&C is the only bottle magazine I have read a lot.  It's a good one.  

 Another good one, which mentions bottles often, is Early American Life magazine.  I don't always see it in the store, but I have been fortunate to get a couple copies of it.  It's a cool magazine.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> i cant post pics off my camera,have to use my moms,the dadgum card in mine wont fit[][8|]


 

 Don't you have a USB  cord to plug in your camera then  to the pc? thats what I use,I have a card reader but I never use it.


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree both magazines are great, although I have gotten lazy about renewing my AB&GC subscription. The one point I didn't see made however is that Bottles & Extras comes with a membership to the Federation of Historical Bottle Collectors. It is a national club which relays information and supports local bottle clubs, puts on a national exhibition annually, and promotes growth of our hobby. Both are great and if 3 more were available I'd subscribe to them too.


----------



## carobran (Aug 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not sure where it is,i need to find it [8|][&:]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry to be absent, between the Hurricane, and family matters on the West Coast, was a wee bit busy, but back to normal now.
 Will get you a quote on 10 magazines and post it here.
 Thanks!


----------



## carobran (Sep 1, 2011)

ok,thanx[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## carobran (Sep 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 do you know if i can get just a cord,and where???[8|]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Sep 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> ok,thanx[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


 All done, cost via Media Mail for shipping is $4.05, plus the $10 which is for 10 magazines and two auction catalogs which are free makes a total of $14.05 if paying via check or MO.  Just PM me and we can finalize the details.


----------



## carobran (Sep 1, 2011)

could i pick a couple out of those pictured?a couple look especially interesting[]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Sep 1, 2011)

Actually you are getting I think all of the ones pictured.


----------



## carobran (Sep 1, 2011)

theres 18 pictured,im only supposed to get 12[8|].....................but you can throw in some extras if you like[]


----------

